# fausse échappée



## maria vecchi

Bonjour, 
je crains que c'est moi qui ne connaît pas cette expression, ni en français ni en italien, donc je vous demande de me l'expliquer, si possible.
La phrase est: ils se livrent par bribes, par allusions, par fausses échappées.
Le contexte est une description du rapport entre les personnages, père et fils, du film _Quelle heure est-il._ Ma traduction jusqu'ici: si rivelano a spizzichi e bocconi, per allusioni, per .... (?) false fughe? ça ne signifie rien, en italien, pour moi.
Merci en avance


----------



## Fooler

Dal verbo _fausser_ con false verità ? con verità nascoste/sottratte ?

Attendi conferma dai madrelingua


----------



## In-Su

_Par échappées_ signifie par intervalles, de manière intermittente. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ces échappées peuvent être « fausses ». Avez-vous un peu plus de contexte ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Moi non plus je ne vois pas du tout le sens de cette expression.
Peut-être une réponse dans ce texte : 

*Fausses échappées*
Philippe Garnier
Dans                                                                    La tiédeur *(2000)*, pages 125 à 126                                                            

https://www.cairn.info/article.php?ID_ARTICLE=PUF_GARNI_2000_01_0125
mais l'article est payant :-(

P.S. On dit plutôt "merci d'avance".


----------



## maria vecchi

Merci pour la correction, @LesCopainsd'abord . Je parle le français beaucoup plus rarement que l'anglais, et donc...
Et merci à tous pour vos propositions. A propos du contexte, je crois l'avoir représenté, et il y a le renvoi à un film assez connu...

A ce point, que pensez-vous de "false partenze"?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Hélas je n'ai aucune idée de ce que veut dire l'expression "fausses échappées", que j'avais encore jamais rencontrée. J'ai été très étonnée de trouver un article "savant" (psychologie) sur ce sujet (mais je ne suis pas assez motivée pour acheter l'article qui pourrait m'éclairer , même si ce n'est que 2.50€)
Dans le contexte de ce film, je ne peux donner qu'une opinion,  sans certitude :
     "false partenze" (=faux départ) me semble approprié... (très approprié, même )


----------



## maria vecchi

Bon, alors let's go for
"si rivelano a spizzichi e bocconi, per allusioni, per false partenze"
cela n'a pas terriblement de sens en italien non plus, mais ça me semble la seule option praticable.
A plus!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Je n'en vois pas d'autre, à moins que l'auteur lui-même ne précise ce qu'il/elle a voulu dire 
Bonne journée !


----------



## Nicomon

Il est peut-être trop tard et c'est sans doute un peu tiré par les cheveux mais...  partant des divers sens du verbe *échapper* et de cette définition (proches synonymes = _évasion, fuite, fugue_) :


> échappée (n.f.)
> 1.action de fuir qqn, qqch
> *Source*


 Je me demande si le sens ne serait pas le même que  (ou proche de) « _faux fuyant _» =
défaite,  échappatoire,  moyen d'éluder?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Cette suggestion me semble très pertinente ! serait-ce alors "scappatoia" en Italien ?


----------



## Nicomon

Honnêtement ? À mon grand regret, je ne maîtrise pas l'italien.  

En plus de _scappatoia, _ à partir de synonymes de _faux-fuyant _comme _dérobade / pirouette... _
il y aurait peut-être aussi  _evasione / piroetta_ ?

Vous aurez compris que je suggère sans conviction.


----------



## lorenzos

"si rivelano a spizzichi e bocconi, per allusioni, per... _scappatoie_"  
No, non va proprio. E neanche _evasione / piroetta_ ...
Potrebbe essere "per _ammissioni subito smentite_" o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## AlaskaRose

lorenzos said:


> "si rivelano a spizzichi e bocconi, per allusioni, per... _scappatoie_"
> No, non va proprio. E neanche _evasione / piroetta_ ...
> Potrebbe essere "per _ammissioni subito smentite_" o qualcosa di simile.



Je suis d’accord. 

J’essaie d’analyser un peu plus le contexte et je pense qu’on peut déduire que le fils et le père se découvrent peu à peu. 

On pourrait alors dire que les « échappés » sont des éléments  de leur personne qu’ils laissent échapper, pour se connaître mieux, mais le « fausses » me semble indiquer également une volonté propre de le faire (donc au final, ça ne leur échappe pas tant que ça) 

Pourrait-on le traduire par « per parole sfuggite ingannevolmente”?

Je m’éloigne peut être... mais je voulais porter ma pierre à l’édifice.


----------



## maria vecchi

Je remercie tout le monde pour avoir participé à ce thread tandis que j'étais obligée de m'occuper d'un autre boulot.
Je réfléchirai sur ces nouvelles idées... et je vous communiquerai ma décision finale.


----------



## lorenzos

AlaskaRose said:


> Pourrait-on le traduire par « per parole sfuggite ingannevolmente”?


 "V_oce dal sen fuggita, poi richiamar non vale" (Metastasio)  _
Allora, forse: _"si rivelano per frammenti, per allusioni, per voci dal sen fuggite..."_


----------



## maria vecchi

bellissima.... temo troppo poetica per il contesto purtroppo!
complimenti


----------



## lorenzos

@maria, lo temevo anch'io ma poi ho visto che, se non le voci, le parole dal sen fuggite sono tante. 
Ma naturalmente tu sai lo stile da usare.
Ciao.


----------



## maria vecchi

È vero! Ho visto al link. 
E tuttavia non credo sia quello il senso. Uffa.


----------

